

Why Android still can't beat the iPhone: One developer's view - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/09/30/iphone-trumps-android

======
TrevorJ
Android will effectively force Apple to maintain a competitive and robust
development environment and hopefully pressure them to open up the platform a
bit and provide some more clarity to iphone developers in the future.

